# S&W 357 trr8



## Deacon92 (Jun 6, 2017)

$950 OBO

I have a lightly used Smith and Wesson 357. This gun is a great shooter and comes with the OE hardcase. It also comes with a shoulder holster.

This is a .357 trr8.

Comes with 75 or so rounds of .357.

Text only please.

Will trade with cash on my end for a Gen 2 Vortex Razor 27-60×80 angled spotter. Or higher end shotgun.

Thanks for looking.

Here is the UGE ad

https://utahgunexchange.com/ads/smith-and-wesson-357-2/


----------

